# Alcoholic husband



## Nelly66 (Apr 27, 2021)

So my husband is an alcoholic he will even tell you so. But its my fault. He says i am controlling. I cant trust him. He keeps taking me off his life insurance which i dont care about the money, its the secrecy. I find out from other people. I found out tonight that he put his neice and nephew on it and i am sure i was taken off. This isnt all though. He says he is going to quit drinking. I paid 200.00 for him to join an AA group that he met with one time. He hides beer and is drunk when i get home from work. He has texted horrible things to my family and to his own children. He screams at me and tells me i make him miserable then the next day he always says he is sorry. I am not perfect and i do expect him to do things around the house. We both work full time. He threatens suicide and tells me i am not normal. Everything is my fault, his failed relationships with his kids, his stress at work, his low self esteem. I try to not upset him and just go to bed but i am terrified hes going to come in so i act like i am asleep. I am so tired for work the next day. He has me convinced its all me. We have been to numerous counselors. I even took a personality test because he said i am a narcissist. They said i wasnt i just had a high IQ. Which made him upset, said the test was wrong. I am 54 and this is my 3rd marriage. 1st one was to an alcoholic also when i was 15. I just want to be happy, raise a garden and be with my grandkids. Its 11:47 at night he is drunk in bed and I cant sleep. Gotta work tomorrow. 😒


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Nelly66 said:


> So my husband is an alcoholic he will even tell you so. But its my fault. He says i am controlling. I cant trust him. He keeps taking me off his life insurance which i dont care about the money, its the secrecy. I find out from other people. I found out tonight that he put his neice and nephew on it and i am sure i was taken off. This isnt all though. He says he is going to quit drinking. I paid 200.00 for him to join an AA group that he met with one time. He hides beer and is drunk when i get home from work. He has texted horrible things to my family and to his own children. He screams at me and tells me i make him miserable then the next day he always says he is sorry. I am not perfect and i do expect him to do things around the house. We both work full time. He threatens suicide and tells me i am not normal. Everything is my fault, his failed relationships with his kids, his stress at work, his low self esteem. I try to not upset him and just go to bed but i am terrified hes going to come in so i act like i am asleep. I am so tired for work the next day. He has me convinced its all me. We have been to numerous counselors. I even took a personality test because he said i am a narcissist. They said i wasnt i just had a high IQ. Which made him upset, said the test was wrong. I am 54 and this is my 3rd marriage. 1st one was to an alcoholic also when i was 15. I just want to be happy, raise a garden and be with my grandkids. Its 11:47 at night he is drunk in bed and I cant sleep. Gotta work tomorrow. 😒


Get out. Now.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like you'll have to give him an ultimatum: get sober or the marriage is over.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

You need to join Al-Anon. It's a support group for people who love alcoholics. It's a recurring pattern in your life. You need to find out why so you can make changes. Once you understand your own behavior better then you can address your choice to stay in this marriage or get out.


----------

